

Consumers can scan bank deposits at home - justinwhitefoot
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080207/ap_on_hi_te/scanning_checks;_ylt=AqyraYYd_M_TJ8KwPRHBs8QjtBAF

======
tlrobinson
My bank (USAA) has offered this for about a year. It's really convenient and
awesome, more banks should do it.

